# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  به نظرتون با کدوم دیپلمم کنکور ثبت نام کنم؟

## jonah

سلام من دیپتجربی داشتم با معدل 17.13 و رفتم دیپ ریاضی هم گرفتم...امتحاناتی که تو شهریور دادم خوب بود اما متاسفانه به دلیل مشکلاتی که برام پیش اومد امتحانات دی رو خراب کردم!!! حالا واقعا موندم با کدوم کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم؟؟؟ به نظر شما با توجه به اینکه تاثیر ریاضی 18 درصد و تاثیر تجربی 25 درصده و زیستم کاملا کنکور حساب میشه کدوم دیپلم بهتره؟؟؟؟ نمره هام:

درس
ادبیات
زبان فارسی
دین و زندگی
زبان
عربی
ریاضی
فیزیک
شیمی
زیست
زمین

*دیپ تجربی*
*16*
*17.25*
*16.5*
*19*
*17*
*17.5*
*18*
*16.5*
*16.25*
*18.25*

*دیپ ریاضی*
*14.25*
*17.25*
*18.25*
*19.25*
*18*
*14*
*16.5*
*19.5*
*-*
*-*



ادبیات،ریاضی و فیزیکمو کمتر شدم اما بقیه رو بهتر شدم + زیستم که دیپ تجربی خراب کرده بودم

از نظر تراز هم بخوایم بگیم ادبیات دی واقعا سخت بود!! اینو همه بچه ها میگفتن! بقیه درسا نه خیلی سخت بود نه خیلی اسون...

واقعا موندم کودومو بزنم برا کنکور!!!

----------


## DR Matrix

با دیپ ریاضی

----------


## Dj.ALI

با دیپ ریاضی  شرکت کن به شرط این که خودت زیست رو تو کنکور خوب بزنی!

----------


## ehsan7777777

سلام 

اگه واسه خوندن زیست یه برنامه ریزی درست و حسابی کن ، و بتونی بالای پنجاه شصت، توی کنکور بزنی ، شک نکن که استفاده از دیپلم ریاضیت به نفعته...

پایین تر گرفتن، نمره ی حسابان و ادبیاتت ، قابل درکه .... 
ولی می تونم بپرسم چطور شد که *فیزیکو* کمتر گرفتی .... ؟؟؟ خیلی عجیبه....!!!
راستی یه سوال دیگه : اگه کسی بخواد دیپ مجدد داخل خرداد یا شهریور بگیره و شرایطش مثل خودت باشه و بخواد که دیپ مجدد ریاضی شرکت کنه ، اگه خوب بخونه ، می تونه صد در صد مطمئن باشه که نمره ی فیزیک و حسابانش رو  حتما 20 می گیره یا نه ... ؟؟؟؟(پیش خودم گفتم چون شما تجربه این کار رو دارین ، بهتر می تونین راهنمایی کنین ... )
ممنون...

----------

